# Constant Dream State. Help?



## johndeets

Is anyone else stuck like this? Its permanent. I feel like I'm constantly in a dream. Everything I do is so foggy and unreal. When I look back at things I did today, yes I can remember them, but it doesn't feel as if I was there experiencing anything. It's like I'm in this constant dream, and I'm not really in reality anymore. It's been years and it actually seems to have gotten worse as time has gone on. I've been able to cope better but the actual dream state has just gotten worse. Is anybody else like this? I know it's horrible but it would be nice not to feel so alone in this. I sometimes wonder if this is all fake, ugh.. It can get so depressing sometimes. I feel like I'm TRAPPED.


----------



## drew-uk

johndeets said:


> Is anyone else stuck like this? Its permanent. I feel like I'm constantly in a dream. Everything I do is so foggy and unreal. When I look back at things I did today, yes I can remember them, but it doesn't feel as if I was there experiencing anything. It's like I'm in this constant dream, and I'm not really in reality anymore. It's been years and it actually seems to have gotten worse as time has gone on. I've been able to cope better but the actual dream state has just gotten worse. Is anybody else like this? I know it's horrible but it would be nice not to feel so alone in this. I sometimes wonder if this is all fake, ugh.. It can get so depressing sometimes. I feel like I'm TRAPPED.


My DR gets so extreme i feel i have no memory, i feel as if im in a void of some kind. i really have forgotten what life is, and then it comes back and i get scared and the cycle repeats. This gets worse day by day and i still have found nothing that helps


----------



## PositiveThinking!

I can relate.. it gets me so depressed, and the more lonely I feel, the more unreal it gets, like right now I just wanna go out and have fun with a few friends but no one wants to, and I keep questioning reality, all of this looks like a huge dream that doesn't seem to end, I hope it does though.. one day


----------



## johndeets

That is exactly how I feel.. I and the feel like Im in the matrix or something and any moment Ill wake up and the last 5 years were a huge dream.. like im in a coma or something lol


----------



## insaticiable

johndeets said:


> Everything I do is so foggy and unreal. When I look back at things I did today, yes I can remember them, but it doesn't feel as if I was there experiencing anything. It's like I'm in this constant dream, and I'm not really in reality anymore.


Yep, I can TOTALLY relate to this. Distanced & detached.


----------



## Guest

Yeah..still there. 24/7 for 16yrs..so insanely sick of this. I dont know if its a good or bad thing but lately in the morning I have seen what the "normies" see and what I use to feel...as in its totally gone for about 2 mins. I dont think my way out of it at all. I enjoy it and am happy and it fades and Im back in hard core. Yeah its crazy alone and so not cool when you have loved ones depending on you. It is nice not to be alone though. I mean not in misery enjoys company...its that only certain ppl can truly empathise, understand and we r able to talk to. I went 9 yrs thinkin Im alone..till I found a name and ppl that had it. I wasnt a possesed psychotic alien hell bound freak of the dreaming universe..lol. I have dp..its very hard, but no u arent alone...and not a freak. Talkin to myself I guess as we all eventually do..lol. fckn life...lol. honestly???..as if I saw this one comin. "Gee when I get older I hope i dont get a crappy job, or a crappy girl friend or injured real bad or.. IN AN UNREAL WORLD FULL OF NON LIFE AS WELL AS MYSELF OR LACK OF DUE TO OBSCRE NOTHINGNESS!!!!!"...nope, didnt call that 1..lol.

superunknown


----------



## tony_zavala

"Normies" I like the idea of that.


----------



## n1ck

I can relate to this. I often feel as though i wake up and I haven't fully woken up from my sleep, like I am in some kind of limbo. These symptoms have persisted only about 2 months, as I am new to constant DP/DR, but have experienced on and off symptoms for the past two years.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

write down more of your goals and complete em

speak to more meaningful supportive people to give each other strength - there's no such thing as someone who can communicate and does not ever want to communicate with anyone ever (we can say that when we are pissed, but it's still not true for our whole life). We just have different amounts and types of communication support we need. But it has to be legit. Everyone on this site right now is seeking communication because it can give us support to survive better.


----------



## MiketheAlien

I can totally relate. For the past 2 years I feel like I have been living in a dream, barely concious of my life, memories so faded that I feel like I am getting ahlziemers, it is horrible. I have been exercising, eating healthy, and trying to get better but nothing seems to work. I can barely absorb anything anymore, like reading or movies, it is like living is a hellish daze. I have an appointment with a new doctor so maybe there is hope, I wish the referal would hurry up and I got the call sooner than later. Take care, Be well,


----------



## missjess

superunknown said:


> Yeah..still there. 24/7 for 16yrs..so insanely sick of this. I dont know if its a good or bad thing but lately in the morning I have seen what the "normies" see and what I use to feel...as in its totally gone for about 2 mins. I dont think my way out of it at all. I enjoy it and am happy and it fades and Im back in hard core. Yeah its crazy alone and so not cool when you have loved ones depending on you. It is nice not to be alone though. I mean not in misery enjoys company...its that only certain ppl can truly empathise, understand and we r able to talk to. I went 9 yrs thinkin Im alone..till I found a name and ppl that had it. I wasnt a possesed psychotic alien hell bound freak of the dreaming universe..lol. I have dp..its very hard, but no u arent alone...and not a freak. Talkin to myself I guess as we all eventually do..lol. fckn life...lol. honestly???..as if I saw this one comin. "Gee when I get older I hope i dont get a crappy job, or a crappy girl friend or injured real bad or.. IN AN UNREAL WORLD FULL OF NON LIFE AS WELL AS MYSELF OR LACK OF DUE TO OBSCRE NOTHINGNESS!!!!!"...nope, didnt call that 1..lol.
> 
> superunknown


My god I rlly feel sorry for u...16 years of nothingness!!! I'm at 7 and it's pure torture I wish it wud just fuking vanish and never return again lol....I love how u said nothingness coz that's what I call it too everything feels like nothing and a non experience hahahaa


----------



## Ambre_solaire

Fear of accepting life as it is is what causes this. Get some courage/spiritual reason to exist, you've all given up.


----------



## LoganK

johndeets said:


> That is exactly how I feel.. I and the feel like Im in the matrix or something and any moment Ill wake up and the last 5 years were a huge dream.. like im in a coma or something lol


Yea this is how I feel too, I always thing about that and it feels like it could actually happen.


----------



## Midnight

Ambre_solaire said:


> Fear of accepting life as it is is what causes this. Get some courage/spiritual reason to exist, you've all given up.


----------



## MiketheAlien

Midnight said:


>


hahahahahha


----------



## MissLana

I was doing so well. I actually got out of the dream state three months into my DP (I am four months into it, only) and I was like 10% away from feeling normal. My biggest issue was that everything looked dreamy, hazy, and a bit blurry and foggy. I was so close to feeling normal, though.

Then, I went online, and saw lots of people suffering for years and years, 10++ years, some 20++ years

And... my heart sank and my symptoms got worse on the drop of a dime. There was a time when I saw improvements in my DP every day because I KNEW it was going to go away. Yes, I KNEW it was going to go away, and that it was temporary, and short lived.

Then, I stopped believing. And I just want to sob because if this is what my next 10 or 15 years are going to be like, I don't know what I'm going to do. I just don't.

I think my biggest mistake in all of this was to give up on myself. I was so close to feeling normal. I had so much hope and so much anticipation for every day to be even 1% better.

Then, I got it into my head that I'd be one of those unfortunate ones that would have this, well... for forever. Lot of good that did me.

I mean no disrespect to those who are posting about how long their symptoms have been. I'm truly sorry to those of you that have had it for years or decades. But, really, I can imagine all of the scared and worried people who join this site, reading about how long it can last, and just losing hope in themselves. It's a scary thing to think about never being normal again.

I do have good days and bad days, and I can give you tips on some things that may lessen your symptoms.

1) Magnesium supplements and epsom salt baths / foot soaks always make me feel better. We are all probably low on magnesium (at least those of us with heavy anxiety) because magnesium will be one of the first things used up when you panic or are very anxious.

2) Fish oil has been a miracle pill, some days. Take plenty of fish oil and eat Omega 3s.

3) No caffeine, less processed sugars, and less processed foods in general help. Eat lean meats and proteins and plenty of veggies and some fruits.If you're eating something that comes in a box and has 80 ingredients on the back that you can't even pronounce, then, chances are, some if not most of them are not good for your mental health and clarity...

4) Positive thinking truly is not BS. Just look at me. I was 10% away from being free of this madness because I believed in it so much. Take positive thinking away and your DP/DR has a field day and grows into a big giant scary monster.

5) If you're stressed or have anxiety and don't want to go down the road of benzos, then, take some Valerian Root, L-Theanine, or something of that sort. Even chamomile tea will relax you. Something that helped me is to get my anxiety and stress down to where I still have DP, but, am more in a "I don't give a F___" state of mind. If you don't give a crap about it, the DP/DR is going to lessen because it tends to only get worse if you're too busy giving a crap. I personally take very small doses of Klonopin twice a day and that works wonders for me, but, I suffer from a nervous system disorder and have something called dysautonomia, so, I use Klonopin to also slow down my heart rate. I will say that Klonopin has gotten my DP/DR down a lot. It helps the nervous system and enables you to go into 'I don't give a crap' mode much more easily. But, Valerian Root or L-Theanine will also aid in that department.

6) I got a LOT better when I watched lots of movies, read lots of books, wrote in my journal, played Sudoku, played video games, etc. Things that completely distract the brain eliminate the worry and also help you with not giving a crap. 

7) I listen to binaural beats and I use things called light and sound machines a-k-a AVS therapy. It helps AMAZINGLY with relaxation and with massaging the brain. If anyone wants info on those, feel free to message me, and I'll tell you one on one on how much those gadgets helped get me out of the 'dream state' you are currently in. I use a light machine every day. It helps you meditate, relax, and, it gives what feels like a brain and eye massage. A brain massage is what many of us need, and, it helps me. They do cost quite a bit, but, it was worth it for me. Once, my DP was so bad and using one of those devices for an hour gave me a 20% increase in clarity and alertness.

As I mentioned before, the most important thing to do is... TO JUST NOT GIVE A CRAP.

9) Exercise, exercise, exercise. Exercise actually has the ability to reduce anxiety, get rid of some hormonal and chemical imbalances in the body, and it regulates many things that I sense are 'off' with us DP people, particularly in the brain department.

DP/DR, on top of being a defense mechanism which manifests in the form of dissociation, is also heavily fueled by anxiety. In fact, most of it is anxiety. If you're so worried and panicked all the time, chances are, the Amygdala part of your brain (research the Amygdala) is fueling a lot of your weird anxious thoughts.I sense that the fight / flight mode is very active, too, and, adrenaline probably goes up, which results in anxiety. Mind over matter is all dandy, except, some people with anxiety disorders and nervous system disorders (like me), can't relax so easily. Drinking tea, taking the Valerian Root or L-Theanine I mentioned, or even in severe cases, taking a benzo may even help you calm down that part of your nervous system that is firing off way too much. Magnesium and epsom salts also calm the nervous system. It is much easier to get out of this state when your nervous system and brain chills out and stops releasing signals and chemicals that will cause a stress reaction in the body.

I also bought a DP/DR self help course from Harris Harrington. I don't know where he did all of his research from, but, he said that in DP/DR, there is an imbalance in the way the right / left hemispheres of the brain are working or connecting to each other. So, if you want, look into how to integrate the left / right sides of the brain. Harrington mentioned that writing letters, or writing in general, will trigger the part of the brain that is associated with language, which will help integrate the brain faster. In fact, even as I write many of my posts on here (I know they are lengthy - sorry), I find it helps me TREMENDOUSLY, to sit here and write out long posts, because, I actually feel like I am using my brain when I write more than I do anytime throughout the day. In fact, I'm going to do some research on how to integrate the right / left hemispheres of the brain, and, I'll see if that helps. If I get any positive results, then, I'll be sure to make my own thread and share my thoughts.

Sorry for the long post! These are just some things that helped me out of the dream state you are in. I have done everything I posted in this post and it helped me out so much. I am no longer in a dream state, I am just in a somewhat dazed, somewhat detached state, but, it's no longer quite a "dream" ... It feels more like waking up from surgery and finding out that you're pumped full of Morphine and all sorts of meds and feel loopy and out of it.  My vision is still weird and I do have DP a bit more now than the DR, but, it's a hell of a lot better than it was 2 - 4 months ago. I used to have DR more than DP and now my DR has gone down and my DP has gone up. Go figure. Still fatigued and mentally exhausted. I feel like I want to be put in a coma for a month just to rest my brain. It feels like no amount of sleep will stop the brain fog and fatigue. I sense that part of the reason this 'dream state' is lasting so long is because your brain is so tired. It's tired of worrying, and stressing, and being in this state. Give your brain a rest. Calm your nervous system even if you need to resort to medication, and, it will give your brain some time to chill. Your brain is working overtime with issues you've never had until now. You need to give your brain some good brain food, PLENTY OF WATER, and some rest. Vitamins and fish oil are also good for the brain. But, what helped me mostly, has been calming down the nervous system. It stops the brain overload which helped me ease out of that dream state.

Good luck.


----------



## lindseyTantrum

I was in a permanent dream state for over a year. it got progressively worse and developed into brain fog. i have a technical job as a programmer so it was hard not being able to concentrate. i also developed tinnitus. All in all I got depressed, which made the symptoms worse.

Luckily I found the issue was gluten. it took *three months of being completely gluten free* to get rid of the brain fog, but i am so happy i found out what it was. Gluten is in so much stuff you wouldn't expect, beer, mustard, soy sauce. It really is a case of looking everything up on the internet. One mistake can set you back a couple of weeks. Its a tough diet to follow, but my concentration is top notch now. Also regular exercise helps a great deal. Hope this might help somone else that is suffering.


----------



## AMUNT

MissLana said:


> I was doing so well. I actually got out of the dream state three months into my DP (I am four months into it, only) and I was like 10% away from feeling normal. My biggest issue was that everything looked dreamy, hazy, and a bit blurry and foggy. I was so close to feeling normal, though.
> 
> Then, I went online, and saw lots of people suffering for years and years, 10++ years, some 20++ years
> 
> And... my heart sank and my symptoms got worse on the drop of a dime. There was a time when I saw improvements in my DP every day because I KNEW it was going to go away. Yes, I KNEW it was going to go away, and that it was temporary, and short lived.
> 
> Then, I stopped believing. And I just want to sob because if this is what my next 10 or 15 years are going to be like, I don't know what I'm going to do. I just don't.
> 
> I think my biggest mistake in all of this was to give up on myself. I was so close to feeling normal. I had so much hope and so much anticipation for every day to be even 1% better.
> 
> Then, I got it into my head that I'd be one of those unfortunate ones that would have this, well... for forever. Lot of good that did me.
> 
> I mean no disrespect to those who are posting about how long their symptoms have been. I'm truly sorry to those of you that have had it for years or decades. But, really, I can imagine all of the scared and worried people who join this site, reading about how long it can last, and just losing hope in themselves. It's a scary thing to think about never being normal again.
> 
> I do have good days and bad days, and I can give you tips on some things that may lessen your symptoms.
> 
> 1) Magnesium supplements and epsom salt baths / foot soaks always make me feel better. We are all probably low on magnesium (at least those of us with heavy anxiety) because magnesium will be one of the first things used up when you panic or are very anxious.
> 
> 2) Fish oil has been a miracle pill, some days. Take plenty of fish oil and eat Omega 3s.
> 
> 3) No caffeine, less processed sugars, and less processed foods in general help. Eat lean meats and proteins and plenty of veggies and some fruits.If you're eating something that comes in a box and has 80 ingredients on the back that you can't even pronounce, then, chances are, some if not most of them are not good for your mental health and clarity...
> 
> 4) Positive thinking truly is not BS. Just look at me. I was 10% away from being free of this madness because I believed in it so much. Take positive thinking away and your DP/DR has a field day and grows into a big giant scary monster.
> 
> 5) If you're stressed or have anxiety and don't want to go down the road of benzos, then, take some Valerian Root, L-Theanine, or something of that sort. Even chamomile tea will relax you. Something that helped me is to get my anxiety and stress down to where I still have DP, but, am more in a "I don't give a F___" state of mind. If you don't give a crap about it, the DP/DR is going to lessen because it tends to only get worse if you're too busy giving a crap. I personally take very small doses of Klonopin twice a day and that works wonders for me, but, I suffer from a nervous system disorder and have something called dysautonomia, so, I use Klonopin to also slow down my heart rate. I will say that Klonopin has gotten my DP/DR down a lot. It helps the nervous system and enables you to go into 'I don't give a crap' mode much more easily. But, Valerian Root or L-Theanine will also aid in that department.
> 
> 6) I got a LOT better when I watched lots of movies, read lots of books, wrote in my journal, played Sudoku, played video games, etc. Things that completely distract the brain eliminate the worry and also help you with not giving a crap.
> 
> 7) I listen to binaural beats and I use things called light and sound machines a-k-a AVS therapy. It helps AMAZINGLY with relaxation and with massaging the brain. If anyone wants info on those, feel free to message me, and I'll tell you one on one on how much those gadgets helped get me out of the 'dream state' you are currently in. I use a light machine every day. It helps you meditate, relax, and, it gives what feels like a brain and eye massage. A brain massage is what many of us need, and, it helps me. They do cost quite a bit, but, it was worth it for me. Once, my DP was so bad and using one of those devices for an hour gave me a 20% increase in clarity and alertness.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the most important thing to do is... TO JUST NOT GIVE A CRAP.
> 
> 9) Exercise, exercise, exercise. Exercise actually has the ability to reduce anxiety, get rid of some hormonal and chemical imbalances in the body, and it regulates many things that I sense are 'off' with us DP people, particularly in the brain department.
> 
> DP/DR, on top of being a defense mechanism which manifests in the form of dissociation, is also heavily fueled by anxiety. In fact, most of it is anxiety. If you're so worried and panicked all the time, chances are, the Amygdala part of your brain (research the Amygdala) is fueling a lot of your weird anxious thoughts.I sense that the fight / flight mode is very active, too, and, adrenaline probably goes up, which results in anxiety. Mind over matter is all dandy, except, some people with anxiety disorders and nervous system disorders (like me), can't relax so easily. Drinking tea, taking the Valerian Root or L-Theanine I mentioned, or even in severe cases, taking a benzo may even help you calm down that part of your nervous system that is firing off way too much. Magnesium and epsom salts also calm the nervous system. It is much easier to get out of this state when your nervous system and brain chills out and stops releasing signals and chemicals that will cause a stress reaction in the body.
> 
> I also bought a DP/DR self help course from Harris Harrington. I don't know where he did all of his research from, but, he said that in DP/DR, there is an imbalance in the way the right / left hemispheres of the brain are working or connecting to each other. So, if you want, look into how to integrate the left / right sides of the brain. Harrington mentioned that writing letters, or writing in general, will trigger the part of the brain that is associated with language, which will help integrate the brain faster. In fact, even as I write many of my posts on here (I know they are lengthy - sorry), I find it helps me TREMENDOUSLY, to sit here and write out long posts, because, I actually feel like I am using my brain when I write more than I do anytime throughout the day. In fact, I'm going to do some research on how to integrate the right / left hemispheres of the brain, and, I'll see if that helps. If I get any positive results, then, I'll be sure to make my own thread and share my thoughts.
> 
> Sorry for the long post! These are just some things that helped me out of the dream state you are in. I have done everything I posted in this post and it helped me out so much. I am no longer in a dream state, I am just in a somewhat dazed, somewhat detached state, but, it's no longer quite a "dream" ... It feels more like waking up from surgery and finding out that you're pumped full of Morphine and all sorts of meds and feel loopy and out of it.  My vision is still weird and I do have DP a bit more now than the DR, but, it's a hell of a lot better than it was 2 - 4 months ago. I used to have DR more than DP and now my DR has gone down and my DP has gone up. Go figure. Still fatigued and mentally exhausted. I feel like I want to be put in a coma for a month just to rest my brain. It feels like no amount of sleep will stop the brain fog and fatigue. I sense that part of the reason this 'dream state' is lasting so long is because your brain is so tired. It's tired of worrying, and stressing, and being in this state. Give your brain a rest. Calm your nervous system even if you need to resort to medication, and, it will give your brain some time to chill. Your brain is working overtime with issues you've never had until now. You need to give your brain some good brain food, PLENTY OF WATER, and some rest. Vitamins and fish oil are also good for the brain. But, what helped me mostly, has been calming down the nervous system. It stops the brain overload which helped me ease out of that dream state.
> 
> Good luck.


so would you say that meds can be much more help than most guys here think?

in that case it would be really nice to hear that as im about entering the world of meds for the first time(gonna see a doctor and therapist this week, got dp/dr 8 months ago)


----------



## sydneylondon

I have been in this constant state for a couple years now and I've noticed that it is less dominant in your head when you've had enough sleep. I mean you don't think about it as much


----------

